# Had to make a sign for my dash cam so...



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I made this lil beauty.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

it's (tear falls down cheek) the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. it's almost as if there's no photo at all.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

AWESOME!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

There, I fixed it.


----------



## Suli_B (Aug 29, 2016)

Where'd you place it?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

on the dash under a little stuffed moose, Where it is easily seen.


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

You can't refuse a stuffed moose. Tips all day


corniilius said:


> on the dash under a little stuffed moose, Where it is easily seen.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

CrimzonFiasco said:


> You can't refuse a stuffed moose. Tips all day


I stuffed a moose once. She didn't like being called a moose though so I didn't get a tip.


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> I stuffed a moose once. She didn't like being called a moose though so I didn't get a tip.


Hahaha


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> I stuffed a moose once. She didn't like being called a moose though so I didn't get a tip.


She did though


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

corniilius said:


> on the dash under a little stuffed moose, Where it is easily seen.


Attach your top box to that.


----------



## DavidGozalez (Jun 6, 2017)

If a pax record that and send it to Uber...wouldn't you be in trouble for asking tips? What if a pax later says that he/she didn't see the advise? Would that brake the possibility of using that video?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

DavidGozalez said:


> If a pax record that and send it to Uber...wouldn't you be in trouble for asking tips? What if a pax later says that he/she didn't see the advise? Would that brake the possibility of using that video?


Considering the sign is not asking for tips but stating that they are appreciated in the event a pax is willing to offer one, I would have to say no. In the state of California, it is legal to record if there is a sign posted in an obvious location. I don't control how aware a pax is of their surroundings. I'm operating within the law, so do not care.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

How's the response?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Pax have been great. Usually have a conversation about it each ride. Always gotta CYA.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

You are allowed to solicit tips.

https://help.uber.com/h/d1a581ed-a0fb-4bf6-899b-020e26fb613d


----------

